# Help with Mn1 Form



## Pasha44 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi,
Me and my wife both are on ILR ,child born abroad and now wants to apply for citizenship as a family.applying for child under section 3(1) as child born abroad.do I have to complete section 3 on page 8 on MN1 form or this does not apply to us.any help will be most welcome


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Pasha44 said:


> Hi,
> Me and my wife both are on ILR ,child born abroad and now wants to apply for citizenship as a family.applying for child under section 3(1) as child born abroad.do I have to complete section 3 on page 8 on MN1 form or this does not apply to us.any help will be most welcome



I have recently completed form MN1 for my grandson. Section 3 on page 8 is if you are applying under section 3(2) do you have the guide to filling the form in?


----------



## Pasha44 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.i am going to download the guide tonite,but some time there guide is pretty confusing as well.
Many thanks again


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

I found the guide very helpful. We applied under section 3(2) and it seemed quit straight forward...


----------

